# New user looking for recommendations



## Eutow (Aug 15, 2009)

I have started getting into classical music, with two specific artists I can name that I like: Claude Debussy and Erik Satie (especially Satie)

I particularly like dark and and haunting music. There probably many "dark" and "haunting" composers that I will not like, of course. So I believe it is a particular flavour of "dark" that I'm looking for.

As an example of something that I am looking for, I refer to a song made with the piano and performed by Aphex Twin (who usually makes electronic music)


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Ravel, Scriabin. Try some Schittke's quartets (start with 3, 4) and Symphonies (7, 8), some late Shostakovich (opus ~100+), maybe Chopin (2nd and 3rd piano sonatas, nocturnes).


----------



## Eutow (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks. I'll check those out


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Everbody views something that's "dark" or "haunting" in different ways. Since you like French composers I'm going to stick with a French theme in suggesting you check out Saint-Saens, Berlioz, Ravel, Roussel, Faure, Honegger (he was actually Swiss, but lived in France), Dukas, Poulenc, Delibes, and Chausson. I would stick with those for now.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm currently listening to violin concerto No. 1 by Karol Szymanowski and it's definitively haunted, I feel like someone is watching Me from the shadow... may it be... ARGH!!!!!!zrghtyjuik8ivfbgnhmj,klokmjbvfbghkmj,l;.


----------

